# For TLS22



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Some Oct. snow for you.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Man you get up early!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

tim that is not a plowable event!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL snow in NY ?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol grandpa, did you drop the blade? I like the picture, but where is the coffee from tim's?:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;612015 said:


> tim that is not a plowable event!


If they are going to pay me by the hour i will make it a plowable event! Earl you get any snow?


----------

